# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  mixing hgh?

## ridedivefx

Hi, 

Will any sterile water do for reconstituting hgh or does it require some special ph balance. I used the attached to reconstitute but it stings which was not the case before. 

Can this water destroy the gh?

----------


## Mp859

You need bacteriostatic water. It will not last long at all after reconstituting with sterile water.

----------


## ridedivefx

Thanks. ...will sterile water destroy hgh? Will it maybe last for 5 days? I am doing 3iu/day of a 15iu vial. So 5 days will end it

----------


## Mp859

> Thanks. ...will sterile water destroy hgh? Will it maybe last for 5 days? I am doing 3iu/day of a 15iu vial. So 5 days will end it


 I think bacteria can start forming after around 7 days. I'm not positive.

----------

